# wireless router has slow bandwith slow sometimes



## djbeta (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi,  I am concerned that my Belkin pre-N router is not as fast as it should be..
or perhaps my cable modem is slowing things down and needs to be rebooted..

Long story short.. I have a cable modem and sometimes get really slow speed on some of the networked computers.

Are there any utilities  or tip articles you could suggest that might help me diagnose my problems and set things to operate as well as can be?

my setup:
Optimum Online
Motorola Surfboard
Belkin Pre-N router  with 1 PC hard wired (sometimes connects to my company VPN -->which I think is slow-- can that affect the rest of my network?)    And I have 3 other macs which connect to the Pre-N wirelessly.. the router is in Mixed mode to allow for my wife's ibook to connect with her standard Airport card.

thanks for any advice, tips, or utility programs you can point me to


----------



## HastaLaVista (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi, I am concerned that my Belkin pre-N router is not as fast as it should be..
or perhaps my cable modem is slowing things down and needs to be rebooted..(Not a bad idea.)

Long story short.. I have a cable modem and sometimes get really slow speed on some of the networked computers. (Did you try resetting the router?  What about peak times when maybe some of your neighbors are using the same cable modem network area?)

Are there any utilities or tip articles you could suggest that might help me diagnose my problems and set things to operate as well as can be?(Since it's capable of wireless connections, do you know if there are other wireless connections in the neighborhood?  If so two things: you may have overlapping channels: channel 1, 6, and 11 do not overlap. Here are some stumbler utilities you can use: For Mac: "KisMac", "MacStumbler", "iStumbler"  For PC: "Net Stumbler".  Or a ton of other wireless users maybe hopping on to your wireless LAN.)

my setup:
Optimum Online
Motorola Surfboard
Belkin Pre-N router with 1 PC hard wired (sometimes connects to my company VPN -->which I think is slow-- can that affect the rest of my network?) (I've seen where Windows Firewall when enabled could.  -As well as an anti-virus software or anti-spyware running in the background.)And I have 3 other macs which connect to the Pre-N wirelessly.. the router is in Mixed mode to allow for my wife's ibook to connect with her standard Airport card. (So how's the speed wirelessly throught the router?  Better than the nodes that are physically connected to the routher?)

'Hope this helps.

hastalaVista!


----------



## Cam (Feb 4, 2006)

I had to change the channel of my router to avoid the wireless phone channels to clear up slow and intermittent wireless access. I think a neighbors wireless phone was the culprit. There is a widget for the dashboard that shows wireless activity and I could clearly see the sudden drop off transmit/receive speed (yet the apple menu icon still showed strong signal).


----------



## djbeta (Feb 4, 2006)

Is the widget  "istumbler" ?

or is there another widget to pickup 2.4 GHz phone channel activity ?


----------



## Cam (Feb 5, 2006)

It is called Wireless Grapher. It seems to be picking up the computer wireless communications, but would show a sudden drop off at the same time I would get very slow internet response. I quickly looked at the links provided above and the iStumbler seems like a better product as it identifies the channel numbers in use.


----------

